# Coolant Level warning light



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Has anyone ever had their coolant level warning light come on? (Large red symbol in the main section of the DIS - looks like a thermometer in wavy liquid :roll: )

Mine came on this morning when I got the car out of the garage. I had to stop the engine and restart (to lock the garage) but the light didn't reappear. The manual says that there is no way coolant level should go down unless there is a leak but I've not noticed any puddles on the ground so I'm a bit confused - especially as the light didn't come back on after the restart.

I must admit I haven't been out and checked the level yet (flippin' rain!) but has anyone else seen this warning before (cold temps only)?

One other point is that I had a rather naster grounding incident the other day - doing 60ish round a bend and didn't see the sunken depression on the left as I came out of the corner   Bit of a clang but I couldn't see any obvious damage :? Not sure if this could have caused any problems.


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

Yep - this topic has been covered a few times before, the warning light does come on when temp is cold i.e. first thing on a cold morning - also I think if the car is on a slight slope - It does on mine sometimes but no cause for concern as the level is fine


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Chaps

Just had this sorted on my last service. The level was a touch low, and the sensor is oversensitive. It just needs a small top up and you're fine.

Rich


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep .... the Audi assist chap who changed the temp sensor a couple of weeks ago on my baby, topped up the coolant to just above the max. level because of the reasons the guys mentioned above..

(emphasis here on just a little bit above the max level)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers guys,

Just checked my coolant level and it appeared to be fine - I'll give it a Tiny Top-up as suggested.

Thanks,
NaughTTy


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I have had the same problem and it is linked to the sensor in the coolant bottle.

The part is currently on order diagnosed as a faulty sensor.


----------



## Rsport (May 26, 2003)

I have got the same problem...
3 times in 2 years it showed up.
After 20 seconds the warning disapears.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Rsport said:


> I have got the same problem...
> 3 times in 2 years it showed up.
> After 20 seconds the warning disapears.


And was it always a cold morning?


----------



## mattc (Jul 21, 2004)

:idea: Hi guys. I had exactly this fault on mine and it was finally spotted by South Hereford Audi as a faulty expansion bottle. It had a crack in it above the water line which meant that it was'nt leaking !! Check it out you never know. Got the bottle changed and just like magic - end of problem. :idea:


----------



## Rsport (May 26, 2003)

clived said:


> Rsport said:
> 
> 
> > I have got the same problem...
> ...


The times that I can remember.. it was cold !


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Happened to mine they changed the temp sender(sensor)? it solved it....... until about a week ago it's back!!!!


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

Good to here that it's not only myne,  
The light was coming on first thing in the morning and the coolent level was on Max, after a week I topped it up to about 2cm over max and it hasn't been on since


----------

